# Phaeton 5.0 TDI V10 Misfire Detected



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Friends;

I have strange problem with my Phaeton. I cant figure out that problem. In morning cold start my motor is shaking. After motor reach the nominal temperature it goes away. At he same time (motor while shaking) my motor rpm goes to up and down. After motor heated it stand stable. My VAG-COM scan is here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CM HW: 028 101 073 7
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª7001 
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 03402 389 81652
VCID: 5DB17FF6879183F6DF5-5198

1 Fault Found:
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 000 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 567 /min
Torque: 110.6 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 12.77 V
Temperature: 71.1°C
(no units): -40.0

Readiness: 0 0 X X X 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 CM HW: 028 101 073 7
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª7001 
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 03402 389 81652
VCID: 5DB17FF6879183F6DF5-5198

1 Faults Found:
16572 - Fuel Temp. Sensor B (G248) 
P0188 - 000 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 276.5 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.48 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Temperature: 69.3°C
Temperature: 38.7°C
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 HW: 5WK 470 24
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005514 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D3173675
Coding: 0217324
Shop #: WSC 03402 389 81589
VCID: E4C7CA1224FB323E90B-517A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

1 Fault Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 03402 389 81589
VCID: 2E53E83ABAB7486E36F-517A

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if anybody know how can i solve my problem, i will be very thankfull


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
Your V10 engine has a fuel temperature sensor faulty. 
One of the parameters that the engine control uses to calculate the injection time is the fuel viscosity. The fuel viscosity is related to the fuel temperature. So if the control unit does not receive sensible data from the fuel temperature sender, it is quite likely that it cannot work out the correct injection parameters (instead it uses some default data) and therefore, when the engine is cold it shakes.
Also, check the condition of both the starter and on board power supply battery. There is a low voltage reading on the Engine II control unit scan, and also an intervention load management intervention fault. Both indicate that at some point you might have had not fully charged batteries.
In addition to that, it would be nice if you could fill your profile up. That way we would be able to address you by your name, know what Phaeton you own, etc.

Gabriel


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Gabriel;

First of all thanks for your reply. 3 month ago i changed my both batteries (starter and on board power supply battery) and my alternator. Some times i am checking battery voltage right side is 15V, lest side is 12V. In some forum i red phaeton cant charge the left battery fully. I don't know that information correct or false. If my car stay more than 2 days without start my left battery voltage goes low. I will change the Fuel Temp. Sensor B (G248) . But i don't know how to fix intervention load management intervention fault. If you can say anything about that fault it will be very nice.

Thanks


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I think load intervention management is not that unusual even with healthy batteries. I get them all the time but occasionally, and LH batteries are fine. It's an indication of a single incidence of low voltage... and I'm not sure it's very low before the alarm is triggered. However 12V does sound a little low if that's an open circuit voltage... although you can't really measure open circuit volts since the phaeton put so much load on the LH battery as soon as the car is unlocked.

For now I'd be inclined to assume that this is not battery related...although we can never dismiss it. Keep us posted on what's invovled in changing a fuel temperature sensor!

Good luck.

M


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anybody knows 2004 Phaeton 5.0 TDI LWB Fuel Temp. Sensor B (G248) part number? And also i don't know is there any software or datasheet/document to get any part number about VW Phaeton. 

Thanks


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mahir,

Welcome to the forum! It's good to hear of another V10 in the discussions.

On the V10 there are two temperature sensors mounted in the fuel return pipes near the fuel filter/water separator unit. These are available either as a bare sensor, or associated with the their right or left pipe and socket fitting. I wonder if the fact that they are available as assemblies implies that there could be some difficulty in unscrewing the actual sensor, but that is just speculation on my part.

Here are the part numbers:

038 906 081B - temperature sensor only, for left or right
07Z 130 307AG - left temperature sensor complete with fuel return pipe and fitting
07Z 130 307AH - right temperature sensor complete with fuel return pipe and fitting


The parts diagrams have been published on a number of web sites, usually USA or Russian, but parts information on the V10 is more difficult to find. The official VAG parts database is called EKTA. Sometimes someone sells an old EKTA CD on eBay, which may be legal to view for non-commercial private use under private study laws, but that depends on each country's copyright legislation. VAG do not seem to be hostile to owners viewing the data, because (I guess) it does not appear to do them any harm, as long as the dealers do not complain about private access to out-of-date retail parts prices.


Chris


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

First of all i want to present of my thanks to all friends to help me. I am feeling lucky, because this forum and its members are incredible and amazing. Lots of data, technical information etc. it is a treasure.
Today i will order my parts and change it and than i will share my result. 

And also i found VW self service program data "SSP_304-2 - Electronic Diesel Control EDC 16 #2." it shows sensors position.


----------



## TUNINGBYAMG (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi, i have the exact same problem as you on a touareg v10 tdi
I've diagnosed it to be lower compression in cylinder 1. I did not have the
The temperature sensor faulty so it might be a worthy try.
If it doesn't work than you are in the same boat as me...


----------



## golumito (Jun 27, 2011)

TUNINGBYAMG said:


> Hi, i have the exact same problem as you on a touareg v10 tdi
> I've diagnosed it to be lower compression in cylinder 1. I did not have the
> The temperature sensor faulty so it might be a worthy try.
> If it doesn't work than you are in the same boat as me...


Hello V10 owners, same symptom here. PD are ok, camshaft too, still investigate...


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

I order the my temp. sensor one month ago from Germany. Misprinting of my name my order return back to Germany and i reordered again. This week it will be on my hand. Next week i will change the my temp. sensor and than i will share my results.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep us posted, would you? :thumbup:

Gabriel


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Friends;

Finally i solve the misfire on Cylinder 1. I change the G248 fuel temperature sensor. (It was really hard to change). I charge the my both batteries left and right.And also i change my G62 and G83 coolant temperature sensor. The result is misfire is gone. I tested the my engine running 100 km and and i check the fires via using vag-com. Engine running like a clock.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

It's always good to know when a problem arises that someone has found an answer I'm making a mental note of all V10 topics that come up.


----------



## gjozwiak (Nov 6, 2013)

*Similar problem*

My temperature sensors are ok but a have another problem (below) 

18074 - Zawór pompowtryskiwacza; cylinder 1 (N240): usterka elektryczna w obwodzie (PD Unit Injector; Cylinder 1 (N240): Electrical Malfunction )
P1666 - 000 - - 
Ramka zamrożona:
Obroty silnika: 588 /min
Moment obrotowy: 86.9 Nm
Prędkość: 0.0 km/h
Obciążenie: 0.0 %
Napięcie: 13.30 V
Bity binarnie: 00001100
Temperatura: 47.7*C
(bez jednostek): 16.0

16685 - Cylinder 1: rozpoznane wypadanie zapłonów (cylinder 1 misfire detected)
P0301 - 000 - - 
Ramka zamrożona:
Obroty silnika: 567 /min
Moment obrotowy: 94.8 Nm
Prędkość: 0.0 km/h
Obciążenie: 0.0 %
Napięcie: 13.22 V
Temperatura: 48.6*C
(bez jednostek): -44.0

Kody gotowości: 0 0 X X X 


Which cylinder is #1 
I will be thankfull for your help


----------



## flyingMotors (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Friend;

It seems to be electrical problem. First try to change electrical harness of Cylinder 1. If it does not fix your problem, focus on your injector. May be it needs to be change. By the way if you can access the injector opening closing time via using software it can help to you solve your problem. And also i can give to you one trick. Remove your G72 temp. sensor and than start your car. If misfire is gone, change your G72 and G73 sensors.

Good luck


----------



## gjozwiak (Nov 6, 2013)

*Electrical problem*

It turned out that these was electrical problem. Cable was aborted. 
Now - everything all right. Car work like a new  
Thank's


----------

